# diy filter



## process 0238 (Sep 7, 2008)

How many pany hose do you put over your screen mesh about 3 or 4 because 3 seems right on the inside but 4 on out side seems like good flow but not sure because its the first one i built and not secified in the plans?


----------



## King Bud (Sep 7, 2008)

I bought two pairs.. ripped one pair..
One over each worked just fine for me.


----------

